# Another newbie!



## dark_max

Thought I'd pop in and say hi :) 

me and my bf havent really decided to TTC yet but it is one of those things that we have thought about for a while. Now we think i could be without trying so i thought it perfect time to join here. i havent tested yet as were holding out 1 more week before i do.


----------



## HB

_Hi hun!
Welcome to the forum!!
Well done you for holding out on testing! I'm really bad at that!!!

xox_


----------



## dark_max

were not too fussed at the moment so putting off the test is not as hard as it sounds. i guess were both pretty laid back with it all for now.

i thought we were meant to be the excitable ones but everything its mentioned to him he gets all excited and wants me to test, lol


----------



## HB

_awww bless him!!
good that he's showing an interest though!

xox_


----------



## dark_max

he loves the whole idea. he wouldnt supprise me if he goes out buying baby clothes before i've had a positive test :?


----------



## Imi

Hiya ...

Welcome to the forum hun!!

Hope you get a BFP!! 

Imi xx


----------



## dark_max

Hi Imi

and thanks!!


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Hope you get your BFP!! xx

:dust:


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Morning%20Night%20Tnx%20etc/hello12.gif

& welcome to the forum ....

x


----------



## loop

hi hun i hope that u get ur bfp soon! 

And well odne on holding out i jsut cant do it i cave in


----------



## dark_max

hello to everyone thats said hi :) 

i'm crampin so bad today but its just cramps, bfs doesnt look so sure anymore, he looks kinda disappointed, not that it means anything yet.


----------



## HB

_Awww! 
What day of your cycle are you on?
I know of a few people who've had cramping early pregnancy (don't want to get your hopes up too much!)

Fingers crossed for you!

xox_


----------



## dark_max

i'm 13 days late. bf's beginning to think i'm just late but i dunno, i guess i think/hope otherwise.


----------



## HB

_I'd be proud of myself for not testing yet regardless of the result!! lol!!
(well maybe not regardless of the result!)

I would want to know though! lol (so impatient!)
Being that late though would say your chances are quite high!

Fingers Crossed for you
xox_


----------



## dark_max

i'm hoping but trying not to get hopes too high just in case.
we set a test date when i was a few days late and so far we've stuck to it although i would like to know. its annoying just wondering.


----------



## HB

_I'd have to know at 13 days late!
Think thats long enough to wait!!! lol!!
Would be at tesco's right now, pushing the late night shoppers out of the way!!!

If you hold out i will give you a huge gold star!
If not i'll give you a huge gold star!! lol!!!

xox_


----------



## dark_max

i'll hold out. :) its not that hard when ur as busy at work as i am, it kinda takes up all thinking time


----------



## Lauz_1601

I tested when I was 10 days late, I was convinced I was going to come on my period because I kept getting period cramps! But I got a BFP! and my period never came! Good luck hun, sounds good let us know when u know!

and welcome to the forum!


----------



## vicky

Hi Hun,

welcome to the forum, Well done on holding out so long before testing.


----------



## Angels_Mummy

Welcome hun and good luck with everything. xxx


----------



## dark_max

hi all.

thought i'd let you know that i've tested and had it confirmed, i'm almost 6 weeks gone :D :D :D 

its suddenly very scary now its there


----------



## MrsE

ooh Congratulations that Fantastic :happydance: 

Charm X


----------

